# Re-occurring ear inflammation



## Sooty (1 April 2009)

Poor old Moog does suffer with her ears. Vet thinks it could be some sort of allergy which triggers itching deep within the ear canal. Currently she is on a course of steroids (dog not vet) and Canaural ear drops. We need to find something to maintain her ears, to keep them clean and soothed. The vet suggested we try Cleanaural, which we have used, but I think it is rather harsh and doesn't seem particularly effective. Can anyone suggest an alternative? Thank you. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Oh, she is on a hypo-allergenic diet and doesn't get scraps.


----------



## CAYLA (1 April 2009)

There is a cleaning solution called epi-otic, I think(we don't stock it) but I have seen it in the surgery my friend works at, that may be more effective, I usually get good results with cleanaural and canaural, my whippey used to get really bad ears and I used to maintain them(cleaning) but every now an then she would have to be knocked out to have them syringed and sometimes her ear drum burst 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 as they used to get full of debris deep down in the canal


----------



## Sooty (1 April 2009)

Thanks. We spotted the symptoms fairly early on this time and the vet said there was nothing actually in her ears; they are just hot and itchy. I really wanted something non detergenty to maintain them with. Could try olive oil I suppose!


----------



## harkback (1 April 2009)

A dog I got at 10 months had re-occuring itchy ears and the vets firstly treated it for ear mites (canaurel) which only eased the problem temporarily.  Kept treating it for over 12 months until another vet who recommended Stonghold each month for 3 months as it kills ear mites dead, plus antibiotics for the initial week as the ear canal was by then quite necrotic.  I also washed out hi sears with saline x 3 daily.  Within the 1st week all itching stopped.  1 yr later NO itching still at all, I just keep his ears clean with a saline solution wipe weekly.  None of my other 11 dogs have ever had ear mites.


----------



## Sooty (1 April 2009)

Oh I'll look into that, although the vet didn't mention mites. Mite be though! *groan* Thanks.


----------



## Cyberchick (1 April 2009)

Yes I have used this for my lab who seems to constantly suffer with her ears bless her and it did work very well at the time but nothing stops the problem but it was quickly treated.


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (1 April 2009)

if you dont want squirty stuff for deep in the ear canal, as harkback said, you can get wipes, I use those to do the outer bit of my collies ears, and I use cleanaural for the inner ear canal, I have found it effective, but if it doesn't work for your dog, maybe ask your vet for an alternative.

we had a case study like this in uni........ a dog with an ear infection, scratched ears, got ears cleared up, then got it again soon after..... turned out what was causing the ear infection/itching was transferred to the paws when they scratched and then was re-transferred to the ear post treatment..... So maybe if it keeps occuring consider washing her paws as well on a regular basis with hibiscrub in warm water or something to ensure she is not re infecting herself.......


----------



## PucciNPoni (1 April 2009)

Which hypo allergenic diet are you using?   They aren't all created equal - some are truly hypo-a (holistic) and some just say they are....


----------



## Sooty (2 April 2009)

QR - Thanks everyone. At the moment she is on Harringtons, but was on Burns before that.


----------

